# Whiting galore



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually kayak fish but also do a bit of surf fishing with the family. Last weekend I found a hole between the beach and the first sand bar and caught over 30 whiting in it. I was shocked. Is this at all normal? What size whiting is appropriate to keep? 
Every kid in our group got to catch at least one fish, it was a great opportunity


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not unusual, you can fill an ice chest when you find them. They are great eating. If they are running larger I will keep ones starting around 11 or so inches. If they all are small I keep down to 10 inches. You can eat smaller ones fine, but a lot of effort for not much meat.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

these all came out of a spot maybe 10yds square in about 3 hours


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

good eats.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's damn good eats... they are not a regulated species, so no size limit, 50lbs per person... I usually keep anything over 10" just because you don't get much meat off the small ones... damn good mess right there. Get the grease hot.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

This is such a cool development to me, I cant believe I haven't pursued these fish before. Thanks for your responses, lets me know its worth trying to repeat and that I was catching respectably keepable size fish


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great eatin fish!!!! One of my favorites! Great job


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I consider them a grocery fish. Great for tacos or any other recipe where you want a nice white fillet. They eat better than specks, reds, kings, spanish, etc. In my opinion. Also, Get an ultralight reel and they are a blast to catch in the surf. Decent fight for their size. Just hang on if a bull red stops by.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

A guy was telling me something about the iodine level in Whiting? He said you need to soak them in a brine before eating?

They are one of the best eating fish in the surf. Ive never soaked them and they were always good fried.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Never heard of that. I've fried, baked,canned, etc and they are one of the cleanest fillets you'll find.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry.
++ on good eats.
catch 'em up.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

"A guy was telling me something about the iodine level in Whiting? He said you need to soak them in a brine before eating?"

LOLs, that's a good way to keep the fish to yourself! Whiting is one of my favorite to catch (good fighters), and right up there for good eats too. As mentioned, they make great Taco's, and fry up sweet. For their size the filet is big too.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*good eats*

Definitely awesome job. My wife sees that she's gonna make me go fishing....


That stinks, guess I'll have to suck it up and go fishing.


----------

